# Any thoughts/ suggestions on restoring my Bititan after a fire?



## teekster (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Colnago afficianados. I bought my dream bike (Bititan with Campy Record) in 1996. We had a fire that consumed our home last year. In the garage, anything made of aluminum or CF was completely destroyed. Also, my steel bikes were unrecognizable. Amidst the rubble, I did find my Bititan frame. Surprisingly, it seemed mostly intact. There is a small dent with a puncture along the forward/ starboard side of the top tube. Also, the bottom bracket melted and reformed within the frame. 

Anything that was made of titanium seems to be intact. The titanium screws in the bottle cage mount still turn freely. I suspect the bottom bracket threads are also intact. Anyone have any idea how to get the BB out? The local Colnago dealer didn't want to touch it. I also contacted Colnago USA... they don't help refurbish frames, but would gladly sell me a new one.

Since the fire, I have purchased a few bikes, including a Madone 6.9ssl. I don't need or want this frame to be a reliable everyday workhorse. I just want to restore her to some of her old glory.

Some pics are attached. Also, I found some old pictures (wish the bike was cleaner at the time).

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7558179598/" title="Untitled by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/7558179598_7cd78dc3d4_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7558190336/" title="Untitled by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7558190336_76bde47efb_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7558280188/" title="Untitled by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7136/7558280188_8f662bd250_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7558456386/" title="Untitled by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8009/7558456386_8a3efd797c_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559612512/" title="117-1771_IMG by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7267/7559612512_356ac51a76_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="117-1771_IMG"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559613880/" title="117-1772_IMG by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8152/7559613880_ff08aa0607_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="117-1772_IMG"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559615604/" title="117-1773_IMG by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8427/7559615604_cd6ee38cd0_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="117-1773_IMG"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559616312/" title="117-1774_IMG by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7250/7559616312_0b9095d6d1_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="117-1774_IMG"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559617204/" title="117-1775_IMG by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8293/7559617204_6d7205864f_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="117-1775_IMG"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559618538/" title="117-1776_IMG by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8155/7559618538_c1d09b91be_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="117-1776_IMG"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559619294/" title="117-1778_IMG by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8001/7559619294_48a5783c09_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="117-1778_IMG"></a>


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*here are my thoughts*

or lack of it..
just sharing..

first of all, sorry to hear about your lost, but glad everything is heading towards a recovery as we speak. 

it's a beautiful frame/bike, and I do hope something can be done to at least restore it back to its original state. 

my suggestion is to locate a builder with expertise in custom building Titanium framesets. it's likely that the entire BB shell has to be removed, from the pics the BB seems to be 'bonded"/welded into the shells.
probably a new BB shell has to be custom made, then welded onto the tubes again. 
I foresee reasonably high cost involve to rectify this frameset to its old glory. 
get some quote from custom builders and decide from there.

let us know how it goes. 

cheers!


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

The aluminum isn't really welded or bonded to the titanium, but just cast into the titanium bottom bracket form. It could possibly be removed with some good heat to the aluminum's melting point. Titanium has a high melting point of 3135°F (1725°C). This melting point is approximately 2000°F (1100°C) above that of aluminum. So, you could melt out the aluminum and the Ti will be "fine". A regular oxy/acet. torch would suffice. Now, considering that some steel items appear to have vanished or melted, it's very probable the Ti has also gone through a good amout of heat treating and possibly annealing. One good thing in this is that any residual stresses from tube forming, bending, etc. will be relieved if it was annealed. Regardless, the aluminum should be removable, the frame can be blasted, and you'll likely end up with a beautiful heat treated (multi color Ti) Colnago frame!

Oh, also, very sorry for your fire and hope/glad all persons were ok.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, I'm glad you were able to salvage something from it. 

First, I would get the frame bead blasted so you can examine it more closely for damage. The heat may have warped it so the alignment may be way off...no point doing anything until the straightness is verified.

Before replacing the bottom bracket shell consider machining out the debris and using a press fit or threadless bottom bracket. It would be much cheaper than replacing the shell.

Good luck! Bititans are my favorite ti frame.


----------



## teekster (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I hadn't thought of a press fit bb. The frame is at a LBS to try the torch thing right now.


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi

I hope you don't mind my asking, but did you by any chance buy this bike from someone in the UK? I had an almost identical bike back in '95 and sold it in '96 when I gave up racing. The frame is exactly the same (as are most of the components.)


----------



## teekster (Jul 2, 2012)

No, I purchased the frame and had it built up locally (Como bike shop, St. Paul, MN)


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, cheers. good luck with the restoration.


----------

